# MECA SC state finals



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

State finals is this weekend. Its going to be at the same place we usually have the big Elite show but it's going to be outdoors.

There is not going to be a top 30 but still a big car show.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Should be a GREAT show!! Wish I could make it if for nothing more than to listen to some great vehicles and hang out with some awesome peeps. Good luck to everyone


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm stuck working in Philly. Good luck guys!

Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

How did everything go?


----------

